# Touchpad odmawia współpracy

## Forkast

Witam.

Od jakiegoś czasu mam gentoo i do tej pory z grubsza bez problemów, ale ostatnio przy aktualizacji skraszował mi się touchpad, a mianowicie sprzęt działa bo system go widzi ale samo KDE już nie chce. Jedyne co pozostało to myszka USB lub ta łechtaczka w klawiaturze. Jeśli wiecie o co chodzi to proszę o pomoc, bo czasami bez touchpada to można szału dostać.  :Razz: 

----------

## lsdudi

pewnie sterownika nie przekompilowałeś po upgradzie X'ów lub poprostu wyłączyłeś  pada w konfiguracji KDE

----------

## Forkast

Rzeczywiście głupia sprawa. Wystarczyło zainstalować sterownik. Dzięki za pomoc.

----------

